# 9.1rc3 crash in virtualbox // X-Plane 10



## mike4 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi
tried the latest beta in virtualbox but only after a few seconds it crashes.
Cheers Michael

PS: Anyone running X-Plane 10 linux version somehow?


----------



## Sfynx (Nov 5, 2012)

It crashes during boot? I'm running 9.1-RC3 in a virtual machine for ZFS storage testing (VirtualBox 4.1.23, OS X host) without any problems.


----------



## mike4 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes, on Ubuntu 12.10 64bit with Virtualbox 4.2.4


----------

